
A few Git tricks for your arsenal - nickb
http://illicittech.blogspot.com/2008/06/git-tricks-ive-been-using-lot.html
======
ivey
`git rebase --interactive' is a tremendously cool tool. The rest of these are
pretty basic and should be familiar to most git users.

